# I need A Chemical To Turn Patina Copper Back To Bright Penny Color



## Ed the Roofer

I need A Chemical To Turn Patina Copper Back To Bright Penny Color for a customer that I just delivered a proposal to today.

They have a few special requests and a big honking job to look forward to, so I would like to find out what to spray or wipe on the bay window roof, standing seam Copper Metal Panels to bring back that original shiny luster.

What can I use and where can I purchase it?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

A few cans of brasso and a few barrells of elbow grease  

call Aaron and have him spray it with copper colored polyurea.


----------



## tomstruble

http://www.jelmar.com/TarnXbasic.htm

maybe this will help Ed


----------



## Jasonthompson

C L R thats what I would use


----------



## MGP Roofing

A scotchbrite pad then brass polish with a LOT of elbow grease. Works for me on brass/copper armour parts so should work for copper roofing as well.


----------

